# Rose Country



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open: 26 dogs left to run first series tomorrow. Of the first approx 50 dogs, only 13 completed series without handling.

Qual: 8 of 29 will be back for tomorrow mornings water marks.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Steve:

Hope you're one of the call backs!!! Good luck running in the AM today.


Paula


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Good luck Steve!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual results:

1. Gage/Bobby George
2. Lindy/Bobby George
3. Jake/Dan Hurst
4. Belle/Karl Gunzer
RJ Mike/Bobby George
J Cody/Steve Low
J Lilly/Dave Rorem

Derby Results:

1. Leah/Scott Dewey
2. Rock/Jon Monroe
3. Kat/Greg Barnett
4. Sierra/Chris La Cross
RJ Yodi/Sharon Gierman
J Dancer/Karl Gunzer
J Jazz/Scott Dewey
J Deuce/Rickey Edge
J Barney/Greg Barnett

Open: 9 dogs called back for last series tomorrow.

Amateur: 20 dogs called back for third series tomorrow (Yes, Cody is still playing)


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Good Luck!*



stevelow said:


> (Yes, Cody is still playing)


Go get'em, Steve and Cody!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Alright Steve and The Codeman!!! 

Hopefully Cody will bring that A game of his tomorrow, if he does he's in the colors!! LET US KNOW SO WE CAN ALL CELEBRATE HOPEFULLY!!

Good Luck,

Russ


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Steve,
Congratulations to you and Cody on your jam in the qual - sounds like a good warm up for the Am - NOW GO GET 'EM!!!! We're pulling for you!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Ok Steve!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Steve:

Congratulations for your jam in Q. Glad to hear that you are still playing in the AM. Good luck on the water blind. Got my fingers crossed.

Paula


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Steve... congrats on your JAM in the Q... good luck today in the Amateur! Let us know how you did!  

Sheril


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open results:unofficial

1. Zena/Patsy Martin
2. Molly/Scott Dewey
3. Trixie/Bobby George
4. Ladd/Dave Rorem
I don't know the Jams

Amateur: Still running. 16 back to last series, a tough triple with 2 retired. 8 of first 10 handled (including my Cody). We're hoping for a Jam


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur Results:

1. Bandit/Jerry Wickliffe
2. Tech/Corky Krollman
3. Maggie/Wendall Williams
4. Julie/Richard Bass
RJ.Belle?Jerry Wickliffe
Jams:
Misty/Wayne Stupka
Ozzie/Joe Tonko
Toby/Ron Geels
Ace/Tom Fredickson
Cody/Steve Low (earns his QAA)

12 of the 16 dogs in last series handled or picked up


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO STEVE AND CODY QAA!!!!!!!! We are so proud of you but not a bit surprised!
Thanks for posting - I've been checking all day to see how the two of you were doing.
YYEEESSSS!!!!!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve and Cody!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

stevelow said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT! Congrats, Steve! Nobody deserves it more than you guys. Nice job.

-Kristie


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE AND CODY!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOW! Congratulations, Steve & Cody!!
Suzanne B


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Fantastic news! Congratulations Steve and Cody.


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Open results:unofficial
> 
> 1. Zena/Patsy Martin
> 2. Molly/Scott Dewey
> ...


A big congrats to Patsy and Zena. Thats an FC for her.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> Cody/Steve Low (earns his QAA)


Congratulations! Steve and "Cody"!!!  

QAA 8) 

Good Luck in the AM !! :twisted: 


Judy, "Andi" and "Ranger"..


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Steve:

Congratulations to you and Cody. QAA - Yipee!!!!  

Take care,

Paula


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Steve & Cody QAA!*

So glad to hear the good news! Way to go, Steve & Cody QAA!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats Steve!

Nice job getting QAA the hard way....running with the big dogs!


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Way da go training partner, you and The Codeman are quite a team!

Russ


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

WAY TO GO CODY, and you too Steve :lol: . 
Congratulations!
Andy


----------



## SamLab1 (Jul 24, 2003)

Way to go Steve!!! We wondered how it went after we left....congratulations.


----------



## lvieau (Feb 8, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve & Cody ! ! !


----------



## Jennifer A. (Nov 29, 2004)

Beautiful! Congratulations Cody, Steve & Sally.
Jennifer & the gals


----------



## Val Ducross (Mar 18, 2005)

HUGE Congratulations to Steve and Sally on Cody's new *** status. This is awesome news!!!! Mike and I wish you continued success in the future!!! GO team! :-D Val


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Yahoo!!! QAA!! Congratulations!!!


Bente and Maggie (and little Ellie too)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats Steve & Sally. Big hugs to Cody!!!

M


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Way to go Steve! Was the Q 4th Jeff's Belle?


John


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON GETTING QAA STEVE AND CODY!!!! WE ALL KNEW YOU'D DO IT.    

KRIS


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well Alrighty then...... Congrats to you Steve, Sally and Cody! Couldn't have happened to a nicer family!

Angie


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Thank you all for the Congratulations and good wishes. Especially Martha, Russ, Becky, Janet, Paula, Sheril, Kristie, Suzanne, Mark, Judy, Melanie, Andy, Bob, Leslie, Val, Bente, Miriam, John, Kris and Angie, and any other members of the new "Team Cody" that I may have missed.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

stevelow said:


> Thank you all for the Congratulations and good wishes. Especially Martha, Russ, Becky, Janet, Paula, Sheril, Kristie, Suzanne, Mark, Judy, Melanie, Andy, Bob, Leslie, Val, Bente, Miriam, John, Kris and Angie, and any other members of the new "Team Cody" that I may have missed.


I'm just catching up.... that is awesome Steve!!!! Way to go Cody!!!

SM


----------



## Latisha (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats Cody!

Latisha


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Atta way to go Steve and Cody!*


----------

